# Offset Smoker Temperature Issues and Wood Timing



## gregr (Apr 1, 2020)

I had trouble getting my offset smoker up to temperature. I just got a Oklahoma Joe's Highland smoker and have used it twice now. I sealed it with high temp silicone when putting it together, installed a gasket to seal the cooking chamber, and put in a LavaLock heat deflector plate.

I started the coals in a chimney and poured them in when ready. I opened the smoker's chimney all the way as well as opening the door next to the coals to allow maximum airflow. It took well over an hour to get it up to 225F (and never was able to get any higher than 227F or so (I'm using a digital thermometer in the center of the grill). I added the wood when it got to 225F and adjusted the airflow down so the wood was not "on fire".

Then, I of course had to open the lid to put in the salmon in ... when I checked after that, I had lost 35-40F and it took forever again to get it back to 225F again.

So, my questions:

1. What's the best way to bring it up to smoking temperature, and how long (about) should it take on a 70 degree day with no wind, etc)?
2. Is the huge temperature loss and long recovery after adding the food normal? I mean, of course your going lose temp anytime that thing is open, but ...
3. When is the best time to add the wood? Was I correct to add it once I got up to smoking temps?

Thanks! I've only used an electric smoker before this, and I've got a little bit of a learning curve here. ;)


----------



## zwis212 (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm considered a "newbie" at smokin as well haha but I got the same Oklamoha Joe Highlands last fall and probably have 10 smokes on it so far. Sounds like you might need some more fuel source in there, whether it be more coals or more wood and definitely more airflow when you are looking to get your smoker back up to temps quicker.

Mine does take a solid amount of time to get up to temp at the beginning, probably around 20 some minutes once I get the fire going. And it for sure does drop a good bit when you open up that cooking chamber door. So I think what you are experiencing is similar to most people. Like they say, if you lookin you ain't cookin!

There is so much to learn with smoking and I've been learning it takes a lot of trial and error. I recommend reading Aaron Franklin's book A Meat-Smoking Manifesto. I learned so much in this book about managing temps and fires in an offset and how to mod your offset to get that perfect burn.

In a nutshell you want your wood to be "on fire" and to be burning clean with the least amount of smoke as possible so you get less creosote in your food. This means basically leaving all your vents open and adjusting the door a little as needed but managing the temp based on the amount of wood in the firebox. He also recommends using only wood with no charcoal or other heat sources to make sure you keep a clean and non bitter flavor.

I'm still learning so much as I go along but that book has changed my smoking life. I tried the charcoal and wood for a while but everything tasted way too bitter for me and most likely my fault. But after getting this offset and sticking with wood only, everything I have cooked has been really solid and I don't think I can go back.

Hope this helps and hoping others can give some input! Good luck!


----------



## Alphonse (Apr 2, 2020)

Add wood upfront as soon as you have the charcoal bed established.   

You have got to get enough thermal energy into the pit to heat it up and a chimney of charcoal is simply inadequate.  You'd need a bag of "good" charcoal to run the pit to 225F not just the ~3.5 pounds a chimney will hold.  

To make matters even worse there's "good, better and best" charcoal from a BTU/lb perspective.  Some is so full of fillers and such that it impacts the amount of energy it has to release.  I am not trying to catalyze a debate on which charcoal is best.  Just making the point that you bought a stick burner here and just rely on the charcoal to kick it off, not fuel it.

So get the wood in it as soon as you can and get the pit fired up.   Keep  the flame going, smouldering wood is bad.   Consider getting a Kindling Cracker or knock-off to make life easier to get the right size splits and use seasoned/dry wood.

Yes, as ZWIS advised, get Franklin's book.  If you are really into this stuff you will not lay the book down.  It is well done and a fun read.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Apr 3, 2020)

Start with all doors and dampers on the pit opened up.  Start your fire with a well lit chimney's worth of  charcoal(preferably lump).  Add some more unlit charcoal but not enough to smother the burning coal.  Then start adding beer can diameter to forearm sized wood splits to the outer edges of the burning coals and let them catch.

Once you have the splits have caught fire good close the top door on the firebox.  Get it to start drawing into the cook chamber .  Let it burn this way a few minutes and close the smoke chamber door.  Again let it burn and draw this way for a little while.  Close or nearly so the firebox door but leave the exhaust damper open.  Let it draw this  way for a little while longer.  Fully close the door if not already closed.  Don't let the temp go crazy during this routine.  If it goes higher than 275° or so you should close down more and faster.

You may need to add a couple more sticks by now.  Leave the exhaust damper open and control with the intake damper.  Add another split or two every 20-40 minutes going onward.  Lay the split so a sharp edge will catch fire first.  Don't try to start the bark side of the split.  Lay a couple of splits on top of the firebox to pre-heat them.  It will help them catch fire.  When you add a split to the fire add another to the top of the firebox.

You won't get much more than 225° with charcoal only unless you have a huge coal pile.  You need burning wood with a stick burner to provide enough heat to get to 250-275°.  You will need 250° or a bit better to get a clean fire with sticks.

It will take practice to find your method for your pit.  Try at least one day without food for fire control only unless you want to ruin some food.  You want to see light smoke (aka thin blue) to no smoke.  You will still get smoke taste with sticks even if you don't see any smoke.

Best of luck.


----------



## JWFokker (Apr 4, 2020)

gregr said:


> I had trouble getting my offset smoker up to temperature.
> 
> ...
> 
> I added the wood when it got to 225F and adjusted the airflow down so the wood was not "on fire".



Well there's your problem. This is not an electric smoker or even a vertical charcoal smoker. You need a hot clean burning fire, not hot coals and smoldering wood. If it's too hot when the wood is burning hot, use smaller pieces of wood. Start with chunks of wood and work bigger. You likely don't need larger than 3" diameter and 6-8" long.


----------



## gregr (Apr 6, 2020)

JWFokker said:


> Well there's your problem. This is not an electric smoker or even a vertical charcoal smoker. You need a hot clean burning fire, not hot coals and smoldering wood. If it's too hot when the wood is burning hot, use smaller pieces of wood. Start with chunks of wood and work bigger. You likely don't need larger than 3" diameter and 6-8" long.



Aha! Thanks. That makes sense. And yes ... I'm used to my electric smoker. Lots to learn here!


----------

